# Dip switch de 8 en PCB o Livewire



## xela9 (Mar 20, 2013)

Buenas noches alguien me puede ayudar diciéndome como encuentro un dip switch de ocho switches en PCB wizard o en livewire, o sino existen como puedo formar uno?? Gracias por adelantado


----------

